# Tapping into Supply Line Help



## RupertBear (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi all,

I'm looking for some advice/help on tapping into my main line.

I spent my weekend trenching and running 1 inch PVC pipe down the side of the house and into the backyard which I am planning to seed in the next few weeks however, when I went to connect to the main supply line coming into the house, I got a stuck.

I was expecting to find 1 inch PVC however, when I dug down to where the main supply line enters the house, it looks like it is PEX. This was not what I was expecting and I am not sure on the best way to tap into this line.

Firstly, what is the best connection to use? I can't seem to find any kind of PEX to PVC tee.

Secondly, am I better to tap into the line before it enters the house, or once it is in the crawl space and then drill a hole through the brick to feed the irrigation system?

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Most counties in Tennessee require a Backflow preventer. Which requires a Plumber or certified installer

In general you want to tap close to the meter. That is where your cut off and air connection (to winterize the system) will be. Plus you dont want to be repairing the main line under the house if you can prevent it.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

You'll want to avoid running irrigation through the house as thats the last place you want an issue to occur. You'll want to tee off the mainline with a standard pex T and then use something like this off the T.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/SharkBite-1-in-Push-to-Connect-x-1-in-Push-to-Connect-dia-Transition-Adapter-Push-Fitting/1000182663

Then install a backflow preventer and required shut off above ground then pop back intot he ground and do whatever you want.


----------

